
Reformer: The Efficient Transformer - jonbaer
https://github.com/google/trax/tree/master/trax/models/reformer
======
lapink
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22093787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22093787)

